# newbie needs a board



## cheex (Jan 19, 2009)

just got back from my first time snowboarding. frickin loved it. i used my friend's old morrow board, which had a waist width of about 26.7. i wear size 12.5 salomon symbios and the front of my boots hung over the board by about 1.5 inches. keep in mind my friend set up the bindings so that there was no angle, therefore im not sure if someone whos new would typically use more of an angle, which would affect the overhang. but from looking at boards online, it seems like a waist width of 26.7 would be at the upper end of even the wide boards. i also dont know if im measuring the waist width correctly (i measured the exact center of the board between the bindings). basically im looking for a board that can accommodate my boot size and i also need to know what sorta waist width i should be looking for. im 6'1, 180 lbs, and would be boarding around the northeast so im assuming it would be icy. ive read good things about the NS legacy-r. i was also checking out the k2 brigade as k2s seem to have wider wide boards. the NS revolver also got good reviews but im asssuming its a park board? id obviously want a beginner friendly board but also one i can have fun with once i get better. can you guys suggest some boards to fit my needs? sorry for the longwinded post.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Do you forsee yourself getting more into freestyle or freeride once you're past the beginner stage?



Either way, don't get the Brigade. It's at the low end of K2's line with shoddy tech.


----------



## cheex (Jan 19, 2009)

i'd definitely see myself getting more into freeriding. thanks for the heads up on the brigade cuz i was actually pretty set on getting it until today


----------

